# Battery 7 years old, how check



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Peole,

Have an AGM battery installed in 2013 in my car, and man, so far it lasted all this time. original one from factory (new) lasted only 4 years. So, should one be worried that this battery will quit all of a sudden and leave one stranded at this point in time? 

Any way of verifying how "strong" it still is? Does one just dump a good battery and buy new for fear? 

Thanks, people.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I have had batteries last 10-12 years. If the car is being driven regularly and the charging system works, keep driving it. 

They can test the CCA output from the battery, but there is no way to identify when it is going to "fail" to be honest.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Windows on Wash said:


> I have had batteries last 10-12 years. If the car is being driven regularly and the charging system works, keep driving it.
> 
> They can test the CCA output from the battery, but there is no way to identify when it is going to "fail" to be honest.


So, I guess then the CCA may be handy to know, but not really an indicator, right?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... I use a battery load tester,......


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Best you could do would be load test it, which puts a heavy drain on the battery for a few seconds and meters the performance. If the battery is getting near the end it could push it over the edge.

Seven years isn't too bad, the best I've ever done is about 9.5 years in my F250. It seemed to be working perfect right up until the day it didn't. No slow start or anything, just got in after work one spring day, turned the key and it turned over real slow then clicked. Nothing got left on it just failed. Even after a jump start and 4 mile drive to town it would not hold enough charge to start the truck. 

You could just replace it, but that might not work out. I've seen a lot more batteries fail premature than I've ever seen last 7 or more years. Buying a battery is kind of a crap shoot. Many people swear by this brand or that brand, truth is there's only about 2 or 3 battery manufacturers left and they brand their batteries for MANY companies. Sometimes you just get a bad one. I always pay a little more for a battery that includes 3 years free replacement, seems if they fail early its usually at 2-3 years.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... I use a battery load tester,......


 There are testers that will tell you how much the battery will withstand, and how long it takes to draw the power from it.

Many service places have one that they use to test batteries, they cost in the thousands to own, so most "average Joes" don't have one just standing in the garage for private use.

Auto-Zone should have one, because it helps them sell you a new battery.


ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If I have a battery that is getting old and under normal conditions it turns the engine over slightly slower than normal, I replace it.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Go get it load tested. And make sure the terminals are nice and clean.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks, people. Must I remove it from the car to have AZ load test it?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

papereater said:


> Thanks, people. Must I remove it from the car to have AZ load test it?


No, they test it installed.


ED


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Many auto parts stores will do it for free. Just drive up. 
Or go to a mechanic.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Most of the chain auto stores like Pep boys, Napa, Autotzone, etc will do a free test in hopes of selling you new battery.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I always wonder if their machine is always set to fail your battery, so they can sell you a new one.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

huesmann said:


> I always wonder if their machine is always set to fail your battery, so they can sell you a new one.


It’s a free service. Best to hit a couple different stores if they fail you jus to be sure.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a slow crank pick-um up truck but lucky it did start so on the way home about 30 miles away was my handy honest Farmer's CO-OP grain elevator / hardware store / oil, tire and battery shop so i stopped to purchase a new battery. 



Having no knowledge at the time of their equipment, the head honcho put a tester on the battery with the engine dead, glanced at me and said, SeniorSitizen that battery has approximately 12 minutes of battery life remaining. This is no joke.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Nothing that I would debate because circumstances vary and sometimes things just turn out the way they do for no particular reason, but based on my own experience and what I have heard firsthand from others, if it were on my mind at 7 years I would just go ahead and replace it. Not doubting what WOW said one bit, and in fact may have had one or more of mine stretch into that range in years past, but from what I have seen and heard, once you get past the 4-5 year range, they just go, generally with no warning. So it starts fine when you leave for work, go to dinner, or whatever, drive merrily along, no problem, then it's time to return home and your battery is shot meaning your evening is shot.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Having no knowledge at the time of their equipment, the head honcho put a tester on the battery with the engine dead, glanced at me and said, SeniorSitizen that battery has approximately 12 minutes of battery life remaining. This is no joke.


That's what I do, run em til they drop.

No sense in wasting money.


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Battery I Q test -
Does anyone know how a farmer tests a battery for it being good or bad and maybe how good is it? Hi tech lingo might be be " _available cranking amps_ " but that's not it.
de-nagorg's answer doesn't count.:vs_laugh:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Battery I Q test -
> Does anyone know how a farmer tests a battery for it being good or bad and maybe how good is it? Hi tech lingo might be be " _available cranking amps_ " but that's not it.
> de-nagorg's answer doesn't count.:vs_laugh:


:vs_peek: OOH;OOH: I know. 

ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If in doubt I buy a new battery and relegate the old battery for use in my little bass fishing boat with an electric trolling motor.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> :vs_peek: OOH;OOH: I know.
> 
> ED


 i knew it, U'd knowed it, and we're both probably lucky we can still see to tell about it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> i knew it, U'd knowed it, and we're both probably lucky we can still see to tell about it.


Actually, I lost the use of one at the age of 23, from another STUPID choice that I made. 

And in 2018, I had a nasty cataract in the other, but modern medicine, I got a new lens in it, and now see better than I have for 40 years. 

But need readers up close.


ED


----------

